# Electrical Advice Needed



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

I need to run an outlet so I can move my planer to the other side of the shop. It is a 5 hp motor, tag on the motor says it draws 240 volts at 19 amps. The outlet will be about 35 feet from the breaker box. I have some wire marked 12 AWG , 300 volts. Question is; is this heavy enough to carry the load or am I in danger of burning the motor up or starting a fire?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The good news is that by the numbers the 12 ga wire is good for 20 amps. 
The bad news is that a 5 hp motor will pull way more than 19 amps when starting.
You might get by with a special breaker designed for motor loads and 20 amps, but not likely. 
Bottom line, you really need at least a 30 amp breaker and 10-3 awg wire to run a 5 hp motor.
In any case, the breaker must be sized to protect the wire and satisfy the local code requirements.
14 awg = 15 amp
12 awg = 20 amp
10 awg = 30 amp
8 awg = 45 amp
6 awg = 60 amp

I'm assuming your 5 hp motor is an induction motor, probably with capacitor start, and not a built in direct drive, universal type motor. Universal wound motors are way over rated by manufacturers and confuse the whole issue of hp v.s. amps. For example a shop vac with a 6 hp rating that runs on 120 volts and 15 amps. Pure BS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You need to use at least number 10 as crank49 says. What size breaker are you using? For a dedicated motor circuit, you can over size the breaker is need be for starting. I would doubt if that would be necessary starting a planer. Might be necessary starting a compressor ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTW, that 300 volt wire is most likely for some kind of low voltage circuit. What else does it say on it? Any lettering like CL2 or CL3? All building wire for line voltage wiring is 600 volt rated.


----------



## Strider_Greybeard (Mar 13, 2008)

Crank49 is right on the money. 
Breakers should be sized for 125% of the load. 19×1.25 = 23.75
A 30 Amp CB with 10 Ga wire.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

data:image/jpg;base64,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


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks all. Now have to figure out if I want to do my taxes this weekend or rewire the shop.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I use #10 wire for 2,and 3hp motors


----------

